# Intel Xeon Prozessor Spiele tauglich ?



## janosch (18. November 2003)

HI!

Mein Vater hat sich eine neue Workstation mit Dual Xeon Prozessor und einer ATI Radion 9800 Pro. geholt.
Jetzt wolte ich mal wiessen ob das Teil auch Spiele tauglich ist.
Wenn ja ist das eine gute alternative zu meinem jetzigen System(P3 1ghz, geforce 3)*unternagelreiß*   

mfg


----------



## Johannes Postler (18. November 2003)

Dual Intel Xeon? Hab selber einen einfahcen Intel Xeon zuhause und der ist wirklich stark. Hab allerdings keine Spiele ausprobiert, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das schlecht funktioniert. 
Du kannst dir diese Workstation einfach so unter den Nagel reissen
*auchmöchte* 
Ach ja, zu einem P3 1 Ghz ist das sicherlich eine Alternative! *g*

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## janosch (18. November 2003)

Ja das kann ich aber nur zum spielen ,wenn mein Vater grad nicht zu hause ist *gg* 

mfg


----------



## Robert Martinu (18. November 2003)

Wenn man vom Preis absieht, dann sind die Xeons uneingeschränkt spieletauglich. (Der 2. Prozessor wird sich allerdings langweilen, aber stören tut er auch nicht.)


----------



## Whizzly (19. November 2003)

Hi, 
jo, das dürfte ziemlich reinhauen, am besten mal nen 3dMark 03 machen und Ergebnisse posten 
Würd mich interessieren...

Gut nacht
Whizzly


----------



## nozi (8. Januar 2005)

Robert Martinu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man vom Preis absieht, dann sind die Xeons uneingeschränkt spieletauglich. (Der 2. Prozessor wird sich allerdings langweilen, aber stören tut er auch nicht.)


   Das kann ich so uneingeschränkt unterstützen  . Die XEON Preise sind jedoch , wenn man von den Topmodellen absieht , ganz erheblich gefallen.
 Habe selbst einen D XEON 2,8 GHz , [ 16/512/1024 L1/L2/L3-Cache ]auf Supermicro Mainboard X5DA8 , 2 GB Ram , FSB 533 - der läuft Super stabil und läßt sich durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen - 
 Weder durch beliebig viele offene Anwendungen , 3D Spiele , "Distributed Computing" im Hintergrund [ Idle Client - von Find a drug ( Medizinisches nicht kommerzielles Projekt zur Heilmittelfindung ) ---> Hyperthreading und Multi Prozessor fähig ] - na hab zumindest noch nichts gefunden was versucht hat mehr als 100 % CPU Leistung zu fordern ...
   grüße
   christian


----------

